# would this work if you how many racing birds can i fit in there



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

i was thinking of plans for a small loft for racing birds it would be like this
6ft/4ft shed with a 3ft/6ft averiy on it in side will have box pearches and v shape how many birds would i be able to fit in there if i let them fly everyday


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You really should never figure the aviary in your calculations when figuring out how many birds a loft will hold. Just figure the numbers on the loft its self.........4 X 6 = 24 / 2 = 12 birds.


----------



## canfordpigeons (May 25, 2009)

ok thanks love birds i was not incuding the avery just saying that i will put one on


----------

